# November 2002 Seminar-Portland Oregon



## DWright (Jul 21, 2002)

Datu Tim Hartman will again be in Portland Oregon!

Mr. Hartman has been well received on the West Coast, and people are already signing up to attend his November 2nd, 2002 event.

The seminar will be from 10am-3:30pm.   Datu Hartman will be teaching stick and knife concepts during this time, with a short afternoon break.  During the break I have scheduled a taekwondo demonstration, to be performed by Master Al Dorseys' Taekwondo 2 students.  

Punong Guro Marlino Hufana, from Hufana Traditional Arnis Int'l Bellevue Martial Arts Academy,  will be attending this seminar, and meeting with Datu Hartman.  I have also invited Mr. Mike Morton from Vancouver Wa.  I hope to see him there as well.


Cost for the seminar is $45.00 advanced registration,  $65.00 at the door.

For more information contact me at dinnelle@arnis4life.com

A downloadable seminar flyer will be available at www.arnis4life.com soon.  (Keep checking)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 31, 2002)

I leave in the morning for Oregon. Looking forward to trip. It will be good to some of my left coast friend!
:rofl:


----------



## DWright (Oct 31, 2002)

We are looking forward to a weekend of intense training!

I look forward to seeing Datu Hartman again, and also meeting
PG Hufana from Washington.  He has confirmed his attendance at both the seminar, and the VIP dinner afterward with Mr. Hartman.

I also expect old friends to attend, and hopefully new friends from the TKD school.  Many will be there for the demo, but I hope others will attend the seminar, too.

To those of you on the East Coast, I hope to some day bridge the distance, and meet all of you.  

I will post a review at the end of the weekend.


----------



## DWright (Nov 3, 2002)

Datu Hartman's seminar presentation was intense!  He has again given us plenty of techniques to practice for a while.

The seminar started with blade work that impressed us all.  The techniques were fun to practice, and they just kept getting better with each one.   Datu taught the techniques in such a way that even those in attendance with little or no experience where successful.   I would have to say that the blade work was a great attention getter.  We were hooked right from the start.

The cane work was also an eye opener for many.  The cross arm locks were awesome.  We will give these a lot of attention in class to smooth the transitions.  (We will wait until todays bruises heal ).

I particularly liked the sinawalli boxing.  I had heard of it, but had never had a chance to practice it.  

This seminar was presented so well that everyone felt that they were walking away with techniques that worked.  

It was also very entertaining.  Datu Hartman's positive attitude and sense of humor kept us in high spirits.  It is always easier to learn if you are having fun, to say the least we learned a lot.

After the seminar we attended a VIP dinner for Datu Hartman.  This was very informal, and the students had the chance to ask questions, and tell stories.  Datu shared stories about Professor with us and PG Huffana.

I am also pleased to have met PG Marlino Huffana from Belleview Washington.  Mr. Huffana took time to come down and meet Mr. Hartman, and attend the VIP dinner afterward.   PG Huffana thank you for your time and for sharing your stories of the Professor.  

The seminar was a great success.  Excellent training, renewed friendships and a chance to make new friends.  It doesn't get much better.

Unless...........
The same seminar gets me bragging rights, too! 

Datu Hartman started his day by testing 4 of my students, and I am proud to say that history was made.  I now have the only WMAA ranked students on the entire West Coast.  All 4 earned their Orange belts.   

Datu Hartman thank you for your time and effort.  We all hope you  will keep coming back to Portland, and help keep the passion for our art alive.  

With great respect,
Dinnelle


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for the review and congratulations to your students!


----------



## DWright (Nov 4, 2002)

I just dropped Datu Hartman off at the airport.  I am already looking forward to the next time we can bring him out to the West Coast.

On the way to the airport Mr. Hartman and I discussed future plans for seminars, and future plans for my group.  We also talked about the uniqueness of two schools, approximately 3000 miles apart, having students of the same rank that know the same exact material.  As Mr. Hartman stated all of his orange belts and my orange belts are "on the same page."

The WMAA curriculm has been adopted by my school as the ranking requirements.  Hopefully, sometime in the future, my students and I will be able to travel to the WMAA camp, and we will be able to train with our New York counterparts.  We will have the same terminology, and be "on the same page."

Datu Hartman thank you for letting my group be the first to have this place within the WMAA!  


Respectfully,
Dinnelle


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2002)

I had a great time in Oregon. I got to meet PG Marlino Huffana for the first time. The best part of the trip was the belt grading. I ran the test by my terminoligy and didn't have t translate a thing! It was good to see a school 3000 miles any on the same page. I'm looking forward to my return trip this fall!


----------

